# Pulled pelvic/pubic muscle?



## rigger (Jul 11, 2010)

A couple days ago I was doing the leg press and I got a little overzealous and overdid it with the weight. My pelvic/pubic muscle (I don't know what you would call it) is sore and swollen. It's the muscle above my junk and on the left side. It doesn't hurt to the point where I can't walk or anything, just discomfort. I try massaging it and it hurts and I can feel the swollen muscle move around like a big knot. Is this anything I should worry about? It's been two days since. I only notice the discomfort when I squat down and lift up (my job requires me to squat down a lot). Should I ice it or use heat? What can I do to alleviate the pain and shorten the recovery?

I obviously need to stay away from the leg press for a while, but is it ok to do isolation exercises (leg extensions and curls) with the machines for a while or should I take a break from lower body?

Thank you very much!


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 12, 2010)

You might want to get that checked out just to be safe. Sounds like it could be a slight hernia.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2010)

If you have insurance, I would be making a run to the doctor.


----------



## rockhardly (Jul 12, 2010)

chesty4 said:


> You might want to get that checked out just to be safe. Sounds like it could be a slight hernia.



+1.

Just another reason to stay off the leg press!


----------



## araye (Jul 12, 2010)

Google "inguinal hernia." Is this you? Like the others have said, I would probably get it checked out. You may have also just partially torn a muscle and the torn part retracted forming the 'knot'.

Personally, I would stay away from the lower extremity all together until  you're healed up or given the go-ahead by a doctor. Both the major knee extensors and flexors (quads and hamstrings) are two joint muscles - meaning they cross both the knee and the hip - so even if you're doing the extensions and curls they're still working on the hip and making all the other muscles (which you seem to have injured) act as stabilizers. 

I hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 12, 2010)

The swollen muscle won't move around like a big knot.  I'd wager you have a hernia.  Get it taken care of.  It'll mean a bit of time off training, but we can all use a break once in a while.


----------



## Coaching (Jul 12, 2010)

yea you need to get yourself up to a hospital or you pcp you dont wanna wait around and have something permanant happen


----------



## rigger (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh! Not the kind of responses I wanted to hear, hopefully it's not a hernia or anything serious. It does seem to be a little better; less swollen. I bought arnica cream because it's supposed to help with pulled muscles and strains. I'm going to give it a few more days and if it doesn't go away I will make an appointment with the doctor. The pain and swelling has subsided a bit though. 


Thank you guys.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2010)

Pain and swelling have subsided until you strain again and pop that part of your intestine back out.  See a doctor about it.  The sooner you get it taken care of the less pain you'll have.


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 13, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> Pain and swelling have subsided until you strain again and pop that part of your intestine back out.  See a doctor about it.  The sooner you get it taken care of the less pain you'll have.



I've had one before, due to the biomechanics of skating. Same area, same symptoms.

If it is a hernia, nowadays, doctors use a mesh in the torn area. It heals much faster and twice as strong as the original muscle. If not, it's only an office call. 

If it pops back out and gets pinched, restricting blood flow, it'll be more complicated.


----------



## rigger (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks like I'm gonna have to call the doctor. The swelling isn't as large, but it's hard and it's still sore. I looked at pics of an inguinal hernia and what I have does not look like those pics, I suppose it's just a very slight one I may have. Thanks guys, I'll call the doctor today.


----------

